# What should I expect?  Mt Cannon April hike



## hikingslut (Apr 16, 2011)

I was planning on doing a day hike up Mt. Cannon next week.  What trail conditions should I expect?  What type of footing is recommended (crampons, stabilizers, snow shoes)?  Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 16, 2011)

Crampons would have been good on the ski trails today.


----------



## threecy (Apr 16, 2011)

It all depends upon the weather and trail.  Especially for April hiking in the Whites, this site is your best friend:

http://www.newenglandtrailconditions.com/inputsearchlist.php?searchstate=nh&searchstring=cannon


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2011)

Good link threecy!


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 20, 2011)

I skinned up Cannon on 4/18.  Plenty of snow for skins.  Another in the party wore only snowboard boots and was fine with minimal slippage.  That was at 5pm on a warm day.  Early mornings you should plan for ice on most surfaces.


----------

